# Frequenzumrichter Lenze



## Praktikus (29 Januar 2006)

Wenn ich mir so die Suchergebnisse zu FU ansehe, macht es vielleicht fast schon Sinn dafür einen separaten Bereich anzulegen ? *g*

Ich poste meine Anfrage einfach mal hier, die netten Admis wissen das sicher schon schnell zu verschieben, falls ich hier falsch bin:

Ich habe vom Kunden einen alten Lenze FU (Reihe 8200) in die Hand gedrückt bekommen, der nun über sps gesteuert werden soll. Das Ganze soll morgen oder Dienstag über die Bühne gehen und heute erreiche ich leider keinen mehr bei Lenze.

Im Detail:
Der Kunde ist gewöhnt über ein Drehpoti den angeschlossenen Motor zu steuern und will dies gerne beibehalten. Weiß hier jemand, ob ich also das Poti in Betrieb lassen kann UND per lediglich sps (DO-Baugruppe) den Motor starten und stoppen kann?
Die Einbindung von analogen Baugruppen ist nicht gewünscht.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## seeba (29 Januar 2006)

*Re: Off-Topic(!?): Frequenzumrichter Lenze*



			
				Praktikus schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde ist gewöhnt über ein Drehpoti den angeschlossenen Motor zu steuern und will dies gerne beibehalten. Weiß hier jemand, ob ich also das Poti in Betrieb lassen kann UND per lediglich sps (DO-Baugruppe) den Motor starten und stoppen kann?


Klar sollte das funktionieren! Der FU merkt ja nicht, ob das Signal jetzt von der SPS oder von einem normalen Schalter/Taster kommt.


----------



## RolfB (29 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

die technische Dokumentation findest du hier:

http://www.lenze.com/downloadbereich/_start.htm

Dort findet sich unter 'A1' auch eine Beschreibung des FU 8200 alt.

mfg.

Rolf


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
genau wurde verschoben, bin 3 Tage unterwegs gewesen deshalb erst jetzt.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Februar 2006)

*Und wie Ansteuern?*

ich habe zufällig so ziemlich die gleiche Konstellation in Sachen Hardware, aber, wie schaltet man nun am besten den FU ein und aus?

Laut Beschreibung soll ein Nezschütz vorgeschaltet sein. Dabei bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob dies für den regulären Betrieb oder eine Not-Aus-Funktion gedacht ist.Können die Fu sowas ab, wenn man sie über Netzschütz zu- und abschaltet? Der Siemens Micromaster z.B wird ja über Steuereingänge geschaltet.

Kurz zum Lenze FU, Baureihe 8200 mit Poti-Steuerung 0-5V:
Momentan sperre ich die Reglerfreigabe vom Poti und gebe sie wieder frei, wenn der Motor laufen soll. Das klappt soweit auch einwandfrei

Ist das so ok, oder sieht jemand ein Problem bei dieser Ansteuerung?

Gruß aus Köln

Klaus


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Februar 2006)

Hallo,
man sollte das Netzschütz nicht dauernt zu und abschalten, die Reglerfreigabe Klemme 28 sollte man benutzen (so ist es wohl von Lenze gedacht).


----------



## Kurt (8 Februar 2006)

Hallo,

der Zwischenkreiskondensator wird bei Netz EIN geladen.
Das bedeutet großer Strom beim Einschalten.

Der FU hat intern einen 'Ladekreis' der den Strom begrenzt.
Bei kleinen FU's sitzen da NTC's, bei großen FU's sind da Triacs oder Thyristoren die langsam aufmachen und so den Strom begrenzen.

Die NTC's werden nach dem Einschalten (zb mit einem Relais) überbrückt.
Schaltet man nun oft aus und ein, dann ist das sehr schlecht für die Zwischenkreiselkos und noch viel schlechter für den Ladekreis - die NTC's gehen bei soviel Wärme hops -> FU hin.

kurt


----------



## smoe (9 Februar 2006)

Deswegen schalte ich die Netzschützen immer mit der SPS. So kann ich die Belastung für die Versorgung bei Einschalten über die Zeit verteilen und verhindere mit einer "minimalen Auszeit" das zu schnelle Wiedereinschalten.

Bei der Ansteuerung verwende ich nach Möglichkeit die R/L Eingänge. Nur so wird der FU die Rampe zum Bremsen fahren. Bei Reglerfreigabe aus wird der Antrieb nur unkontrolliert austrudeln.

smoe


----------



## Kurt (9 Februar 2006)

nur so als Hinweis:
Den 82vector kann man auch so parametrieren, dass...

wenn eine definierte Frequenz unterschritten wird, geht das Ding eine definierte Zeit in GSB (Gleichstrombremsung) und setzt dann automatisch Reglersperre. 
Erhöht sich der Sollwert, über die definierte Schwelle, so nimmt der FU die Reglersperre weg und läuft an.

kurt


----------

